
Ask HN: ARM Cavium ThunderX (96 Physical Cores) for Web Application Servers? - pritambarhate
Hi,<p>While reading the BlackBlaze Compute Story I came across, Packet&#x27;s ARM Offering. (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.packet.net&#x2F;bare-metal&#x2F;servers&#x2F;compute&#x2F;)<p>Their c1.large.arm offers ARM Cavium ThunderX with 96 Physical Cores running at 2.0 Ghz.<p>Has anybody used such a configuration for Web Application Servers? Possibly something running Go?<p>Since many web applications need high concurrency and wait on DB queries, I think having these large number of cores might be beneficial.<p>Any thoughts and inputs on this will be well appreciated.
======
tlb
Per-thread performance is around 1/4 - 1/3 of a Xeon E5:
[https://www.anandtech.com/show/10353/investigating-cavium-
th...](https://www.anandtech.com/show/10353/investigating-cavium-
thunderx-48-arm-cores/12)

With enough parallelism they outperform Xeons on some tasks, but not on
others: [https://www.anandtech.com/show/10353/investigating-cavium-
th...](https://www.anandtech.com/show/10353/investigating-cavium-
thunderx-48-arm-cores/13)

You'd have to benchmark for your particular application, which is only worth
doing if you'd be buying 10s of servers.

